# new tank old filter and gravel



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

hello every one. i just bought a used 55 gal tank and stand. the gravel and filter were only out of water for maybe 3 hours max. i put 10 gal RO water and then added tap water with conditioner. it went very cloudy and almost brown when i first put the filter on, but after about an hour its starting to clear up. 

im going to wait about 2 days for the temp to even out. think i should wait longer? my plan is to put 2 fish in first and let then get the tank up and going. then add 2 every week or so. does this sound like a good idea? 

i want a fresh water tank and want it to be low maintenance as i travel a lot.( not more then 2 weeks at a time). i do water purification so getting clean,chlorine free and 7 ph water is not a problem for me. 

any suggestions are more then welcome.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

here is a pic


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What kind of filter do you have? 3 hours can be very long (for a canister filter), or OK (for a HOB filter) time for the filter to be out of water.

If you are confident that the aquarium was properly cycled previously, then you can likely add fish (slowly!). If not, then I would do a fishless cycle first, before introducing any new fish.

What kind of aquarium will you be keeping? A planted aquarium? A fish only aquarium? More details would help us in assisting you.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

im thinking fish only. i dont know much about plants and if they are not maintained then they can grow out of control right? i just want something simple but nice on the eyes. im gonna get the water tested today and if all good then ill see what they have at the store that will help get the tank off to a good start.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

you probably stirred up a lot of sediment in the gravel when you added water.

I'd say there would be a good chance that some of the bacteria stayed alive. You might have a mini cycle, so just add fish slowly once the tank is clear.

It also completely fits in that room of yours. Great stand.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks for the complement on the tank. i added 2 Australian rainbow fish, and 2 spotted catfish. the cat fish were all over the tank last night. i'm guessing they were stressed or maybe exploring? they are all settled down now. ive never had cat fish before but so far they are quite fun to watch. fast too. ill post some pics up soon.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Just wait at least a week before adding more fish. Might be all ok, but you'd be safer to make sure that the cycle is running properly. At least that would be what I'd do, and I'm usually an impatient, impetuous fool...


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

*new set up*

well after so discussion with some friends i decided to upgrade my filter. i bought a eheim ecco pro 2236 http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17898/si1319847/cl0/eheimeccocomfortcanisterfilter2236

i still have the whisper 60 on right now. im thinking i should leave the 60 on as it has bacteria in it.

would i be able to remove it in a week? think that will be enough time for the new filter to grow bacteria and not go through a mini cycle?

my goal with the new filter is to keep the water cleaner for less maintance and to keep the tank quite. also the HOB filter was over my leater couch and i dont think i want to be pulling stinky filter cartridges out over it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would give the filter at least 2-3 weeks to fully colonize.

Alternatively, you could just take the media that is in your current filter and put it into the Eheim.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

If you wanted to be safe you could always buy some ammonia (cause it's great for cleaning glass, stove tops, etc), and put a little drop in the water. Test the water after 24 hours. If there's no ammonia or nitrite, then you know the bacteria survived.

On a completely unrelated note, I like design of that room. The little nook you have the TV in gives the room some character... It's an interesting feature that you don't see too often in homes.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

qwerty said:


> If you wanted to be safe you could always buy some ammonia (cause it's great for cleaning glass, stove tops, etc), and put a little drop in the water. Test the water after 24 hours. If there's no ammonia or nitrite, then you know the bacteria survived.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, I like design of that room. The little nook you have the TV in gives the room some character... It's an interesting feature that you don't see too often in homes.


thanks. i just bought this place in February. it was so ugly when i got it. it was all one ugly cream colour. i wanted to update it so i kinda went out on a limb and went with the light grey with white trim. i like and most people who have seen it like it too. as for the tv, its the only place it would fit. it was part of what sold the condo. lol. its hard to find a condo were a 74inch will fit plus all the stereo equipment and couch.


----------

